# dev-tec 100b instructions



## mikeb (Dec 9, 2005)

I just picked up a used Dev-Tec 100b and a 200A paper processor The 200 has instructions with it but the 100 does'nt.I guess the most important info I need is the amount of chemical to use for the two drums that come with the 100. Any help with this is greatly appreciated.  
                                                                         Mike


----------

